# Hood for LEDs -- or what?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, so now that my beloved but herbivorous headstanders have died of old age, I have the chance to put together the planted tank I've always wanted.

I have found lots of information online about lighting parameters and lots of images of beautiful suspended light fixtures but not about how to put grow lights over the tank in a way that the fish won't jump out! Am I missing something? Are there no modern hoods for LEDs? Please help.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

characinfan said:


> OK, so now that my beloved but herbivorous headstanders have died of old age, I have the chance to put together the planted tank I've always wanted.
> 
> I have found lots of information online about lighting parameters and lots of images of beautiful suspended light fixtures but not about how to put grow lights over the tank in a way that the fish won't jump out! Am I missing something? Are there no modern hoods for LEDs? Please help.


 First you need to put a glass cover over your tank. Then you use any kind of light(s) you want. The fish will not jump out, and the evaporation rate will be very low. Take care.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, uh, I guess this is a big "duh!" moment for me! Thanks!


----------

